# change unix extensible file to final cut



## wilsonrd (Sep 16, 2011)

I backed up my final cut files to a pc and lost the extension.  Now they are all unix extensible.  Is there an application or easy way to edit the files to make them usable?  I've tried just adding the extension for final cut but the app still will not open the files.  I've got two years worth of projects to recover.  Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 17, 2011)

You did much more than back-up your files. Your files appear to be Unix-executables because their extensions have been removed. Copying files will not do that. The fact that they cannot be restored by adding the correct extension implies that your back-up utility replaced your files with compressed archives. However, guessing what happened is a very inefficient way to help you. How did your back-up your files?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2011)

Also, when re-adding the .fcp (or whatever) extension, you _must_ then open the files from within Final Cut by using the "File > Open" menu.

Double-clicking them, if they've changed to UNIX executable files, won't work.  You must launch Final Cut, then select "Open..." from the "File" menu and locate and open the files that way.

If that works, re-saving the files should restore their double-clickiness and application association.

It sounds like you backed up your files to a disk that's formatted in a format that does not support resource forks, like a FAT32 drive or something.  I highly recommend using Mac OS Extended-formatted disks to perform backups from your Mac.


----------



## wilsonrd (Sep 18, 2011)

I used MacDrive to do the bakcup to the pc.  When I try to open the files, I get an error that it is the wrong file type.  I'm now trying Ubuntu to see if that can make a difference when copying them back.  I can at least open the files in Quick time now. I get a different error when trying to open in Final Cut.  Instead of wrong file type, I get 'project doesn't exits.......some progress but not there yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2011)

"Project doesn't exist..." _could_ mean that the actual file and folder structure of the Final Cut project has changed since you last saved it.  Basically, the location of the files and folders in the project bundle/folder has been tampered with and/or changed in some way.


----------

